# How do you turn off these 'vibrant' ads?!



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:?

Jeezus these fooking popups everytime you skim over a green word are pissing me right off. Fucking fuck off!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

You'll only get them when you're not logged in


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> :?
> 
> Jeezus these fooking popups everytime you skim over a green word are pissing me right off. Fucking fuck off!


You dozy pillock rich you should have known that haha


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > :?
> ...


Where have you been ?


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

rustyintegrale said:


> :?
> 
> Jeezus these fooking popups everytime you skim over a green word are pissing me right off. Fucking fuck off!


Another alternative, is if you're using chrome, firefox or opera, go to:

Tools > Extensions > Get more Extensions > Search for "Ad Block"

Download and install, makes your life a million times easier, even blocks youtube adverts.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Knowing rich he'll be using safari


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Ikon66 said:


> Knowing rich he'll be using safari


Gross.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


I was off on a safari with a bmw bumper lol......bumper won


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > :?
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for the heads up no more pesky popups.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that Gary. I hope you'll make a full recovery soonest! :-*


----------

